

StopCoin – Buy and sell bitcoin automatically on Coinbase - kine
https://stopcoin.com

======
cobrabyte
This looks great but, before I give you access to my Coinbase account, I need
to know a lot more about you. Knowing about your security practices is nice
but let me know who is running the company and where the company is
incorporated, etc.

~~~
kine
team page is up at stopcoin.com/about

~~~
cobrabyte
Awesome. Hope I didn't rustle any feathers! I knew if I was thinking about it,
someone else would probably have the same thought.

